# Rosin press build



## Alasgun (Aug 23, 2018)

Its raining here today and i cant dig potatoes so im getting to spend some time on my press project.
There will be a lot of mill time and a little welding go into it and i thought id treat it like a grow for those of you who arent familiar with machine work.
This first piece is the support base for my hydraulic jack, it will get welded to the cross brace at some point.
Typically ill build all the pieces before doing any welding because i can better
See how its all going to look and function. Im all about how it looks, i tell people if you make stuff shiney enough the sizes can all be wrong and people will still appreciate your work. Youll never know how perfect my work is because the paint or powder coat will be awsome!!!

Time for this operation / 45 min.

Follow along if you like, this will take a bit because its not the only thing going right now. Hope its interesting to someone.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 23, 2018)

Wow, nice mill. You're not just the average handyman, are you? LMAO


----------



## Alasgun (Aug 23, 2018)

Im probably a little below average,  depending on who you ask and i like to tell them  folks "someone had to be me so cut me some slack im doing the best i can with it".

Ok, now ive rolled the mill head to a 45 deg angle and machined the previously sawn frame members, which makes alignment easier during welding and is the basis for good visual appeal. The human eye is capable of picking up very subtle errors of squareness! Remember, looks are everything.

Rolling the head back to vertical i square up the base and machine it to the same width as the top of the frame. All that remains of the basic frame is to cut the two upright legs to length and the basic frame will be complete.

Time for these operations / 1 hr.


----------



## Alasgun (Aug 26, 2018)

Nothing too exciting today, its raining again so i spent an hour and a half on this. 
The progress includes 4 ea G10 scales to insulate between the frame and the press blocks. The frame penetrations that allow heating cables on one side and guide pins for the lower platen to pass. The Aluminum lower platen was rough sawn too.

Now for the really dumb part! I’ll loose a lot of sleep on a project like this, working out the details.

In this case im thinking about naming this thing “The Flower Rocket”, heck of a thing to loose sleep over i know!

Kind of a retro name, sompin weed used back in the 60’s. Besides every other press on the market could be each others relative if all you saw were their names. Squish this or squish that is too hard to work something original into.

Well, there you have it; you guys can watch the birth of the Flower Rocket. Say it a few times, it kinda grows on you.

Now i need a nap.


----------



## Alasgun (Aug 30, 2018)

“the Flower Rocket” took shape today and with the welding behind me it will go pretty quick now, once i have time to get back to it in a couple weeks.

This work took 6 hours.

Its 13 inches tall, 10 inches wide and will weigh 35 lbs without the controller.

The primers a cosmetic thing, full on finish wont take place till im done.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 31, 2018)

It’s cute and a nice lucky handle...


----------



## eyesquish (Sep 14, 2018)

that is awesome


----------



## Alasgun (Sep 15, 2018)

Thanks Eyesquish and welcome to the forum, im pretty new here myself. Lots on nice folk too.

Im hoping to finish the rocket up in the next couple weeks!


----------



## Alasgun (Oct 24, 2018)

Well, im just getting back to the rocket. Today i got the lower Aluminum platen machined, Several drilled and tapped holes to hold the heat blocks in place and the guide pins done. I used two thin G-10 sheets and titanium exhaust tape for the upper insulator and Bamboo for the lower.
After i get the spring retractors in place and working ill play with the wireing.
Should be able to put more time into it over the next couple days.


----------



## Alasgun (Oct 26, 2018)

I got a little closer today. The bottom of the rocket was drilled and tapped to attach it to the oak base. The oak base went thru the Bridgeport for corner rounding and wire passage ports. All wire routing was tested And i got a first coat of paint on the steel portion.


----------



## Alasgun (Oct 28, 2018)

Try as i might, “The Flower Rocket” will not be producing rivers of rosin this time home, ive got a couple days of  mulching to acomplish before returning to work on Wednessay.
Theres still a few small parts i want to make as well and i need to polish the platen and guide pins.
Anyway, im getting closer all the time and having fun along the way!


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Nov 20, 2018)

Come along way since the last time i looked.
Love to watch artist at work.


----------



## Alasgun (Nov 20, 2018)

Today i finish the wireing and maybe do a little testing, pictures on the horizon.

Thanks


----------



## Alasgun (Nov 20, 2018)

Complete, it weighs 47 1/2 lbs and worked as expected! Came to temp very fast. Now i just gotta learn what im doing! The first press ran down the side of of the thing! Anyway, hopefully the "no carbon approach" will work for the wife. I still have till Jan 2nd before i can work on my own aches!


----------

